# Only from tomatoes cultivated in Italy



## francescaroberta

Hi everybody,
 
could you help me with this sentence?
 
"Numai din roşii cultivate în Italia" Is it correct? Does it mean "Only from tomatoes cultivated in Italy" ?
 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## mikey21

Yes it is correct, but depending on the larger context you might want to say: "Conţine doar roşii cultivate în Italia"


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you!


----------



## khristin

Almost correct...as a suggestion, you could say "only from tomatoes grown in Italy", not cultivated.

Hope this helps.


----------

